# round 2! big bear



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

traded the renegade for another big bear and cash a few weeks ago. figured I'd post pics! 
when I got it home 








snorkeled 2 days later 








after a good day of riding lol 








only one I got from canal road 








redid the snorkel yesterday. cut about 6 inches off and changed the tip
















bucket club!








what do y'all think?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Looks good. What size laws you or on it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow that's a big step back. You got serious plans for this one like that last one?


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

eventually when I get my money right lol. not a big step back in my eyes. shoulda seen the repair bills on the gade.

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------

28" laws for now. may step up to 30" backs. skinnies of course


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I'm sure they can be costly... one reason I never stepped up to one.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol what bout the ole beater yamaha ....where is it


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

There hard to beat.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Caleb the tank is down for now. needs a carb. who knew too much mud is bad for a carb lol

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

and for those of you who haven't seen my "old" big bear..


















I wish I woulda kept it. it was a beast for sure


----------



## as140672 (Jun 10, 2013)

I was never a big fan of the big bear but that one is sweet!!!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

oh and by the way, my rear diff is packed with grease. I went thru 2 diffs on my old one (with regular diff fluid). so far so good on this one.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Mind sharing what kind of grease and how to do it? My buddy has a bug bear 350 and it constantly gets water and mud in rear end, even after seal changes lol


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Caleb, take the fill cap off the diff, drill a hole all the way thru. thread the hole and tap in a grease zerk. put the cap back in. drain all diff fluid out. on mine the vent line comes out the top of the diff so I just got a grease gun and went to town until grease came out of the top where the vent line was. then I put the vent line back on. repack after every ride.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol niceee wat type grease


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

I used waterproof grease because that's what I had


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

This one gonna end up like your old one? Tho I hate to see the GADE go..  as long as your happy that's all that matters bud .. I like it and it does what you need it to, looking forward to more videos this summer


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Kirkland, eventually I will build a big lift for it. or bring it to someone who can do it. but before that I want to do a big speaker box. I'm saving my pennies and dimes lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ill build u a lift! Lol


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

can't be that hard right?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

U saw my buddies lift we did on his big bear? It was SRA but we did the front too.... Which im sure u are gonna want arched a arms, we didnt do tht lol


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

There easy if you have the tools lol.. I ordered arched a arms for my outty but didn't realize they are being built so I gotta coupleish weeks.. I fit and weld for a living I probably could have done it myself lol but that means I actually gotta work after work and no one wants to do that .. I am stretching my outty 2" tho  should be done sometime next week


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

updates:
1broke axle
amp in audio tune is done
phone and iPod got wet in a "waterproof" box I bought.. phone is done
4x4 switch stopped working

ordered an axle off of eBay.. they sent me the wrong axle.. sent it back got a refund. called planet atv and ordered one didn't even ask what brand just said order one.
phone is sitting in rice and iPod is just fine
checked fuses and the 4x4 one was blown. changed it out and that fixed the problem.
don't know what I'm gonna do about the amp.

overall I'm happy with the bike. the snorkel is sealed up to the tip.. almost lost it in a pond.. a few times actually. never go deep with a broken rear axle.. especially 5 and a half feet or more. I couldn't touch bottom. thankfully I had 3 friends in the water and we barely got it upright. got a little water in the carb vent I just drained it and kept going. so it was less than half an inch from going under.. and people make fun of me for my tall snorkel...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha niceee lawler must not have wanted to part with his axles? And u ride in a local pond tht deep?


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

lawler didn't give me a definite answer so I ordered one.. then he said he will sell them. gotta get more money tho lol. got a big ride coming up next weekend


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yea i hear ya ....wish i could make the SMR ride but bunch of my crew is in this weekend from pipeline and offshore so we just gonna hit up redcreek this weekend ...might try to make next weekend tho too


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah let me know the park condition. hopefully we get some rain we'd and thurs.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea i was gonna let u kno ....since it rained here yesterday and supposed to today ..but if lawler can get off saturday, i might load up with him and head down there!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

sounds good tell him to bring those axles lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

hahaha we was talking bout it last night so yea i will


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Well park conditions are excellent!! Twin ponds was full! Lol bout a lil above waste deep or more i kno it was over my racks ....main trail from campers to snack shack is super nasty mud lol slushy and clunky all in the same stuff ....it was fun hopefully gonna go next weekend to the event


----------

